# &    1

## Gonosuke

.  -        
 
      -1,        .     -1   -  .     . .  **:      ,     ,         "LADA"

----------


## JPM

))))
      "" -    )
 6       ( )

----------


## Gonosuke

> "" -    )

  !  
 ,        .      .     ((   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,...
 
          ...
P.S. #      ? Gonosuke   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

    .      )))   

> Gonosuke   ?

    ,   3-     )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   3-     )))

     ,    1?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    1?

      .      -1.     ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .      -1.     ,   .

            ?
       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?
>        ?

    - ...   0,5          5  6 ...  
  ,         .  
          ...       .         ,       - !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ...       .         ,       - !

  ,     2     "",        ,         3     .            ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     2     "",        ,         3     .            ?

        .  , ...      ,       )) 
       -.     .   10 . 
  .     :  5   \ ""   .   ,  ,   , .  6    .      .   ,     )))     ,    2    ,    ,     .....     -1     -   ,   . ,   ))  ""...  -,           .. )))   **:      ,       ,      .  ,     ,      ,  ,   ..

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .  , ...      ,       )) 
>        -.     .   10 . 
>   .     :  5   \ ""   .   ,  ,   , .  6    .      .   ,     )))     ,    2    ,    ,     .....     -1     -   ,   . ,   ))  ""...  -,           .. )))   **:      ,       ,      .  ,     ,      ,  ,   ..

   ,    ,               .
           -        ,       5+   ,     ,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     ?       , ? ,         ?   ,      .  ,     ,       ..  
     ,    .        .     

> 5+

      5+

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ..

     ,                 ,        .
                  ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

   ,   (, ,      ),    ...

----------

